# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  <<< c

## Aruiteve

«» - "* -* " 
 


«» "* -* " 

? , ? -. 22:00 ! : « . » , . , , . , . - , , , , . . 

. , , , . , . , . , , , . , -2022 . ? , 11 , 11,15 , , , . ! 2 , , , 3, 4)). . , , ( , ), - . , 500 . , 1906 . 1912 . , 5 . . 1956 , V. 1960 ( ) . , . 1997 USFP ( ). II 1999 VI . , -. «» . . . , , , . 

II . , 256 , . , . , , , ??? , . , , -. II (: unsplash.com / @fabiosbruun) 14 22:00 - "-" 2022, . , . ? . : , , , : , , , : , , , D: , , , : , , , - F: , , , G: , , , : , , , . 5 , 4 . 7.64 - Winline. : «, » 

-55 «» , . . . . -2022 , , . , . , , , . . - 1.54. , 660%. - 7.60. 24; . , . : «, » 

, 4156 . . , . , , . . . 28 1905 . . , . , . , , . , . « » *. 

() 22:00. , . +25°. . : +5° ? , , , . . : « . » : . . . 1 5 -2022, ; - . 

() 22:00. -55 «» . , . . . 1907 . , . --, . 1908 . -. , . - - - -2022. 






 -  
 -  
 -  



 -  
 -  
 -  

 -  

 -  


 -  









 -  


] [/url] 









 -  




 -  

 -  
 -

----------

